# Live Bait Anyone?



## Fish Monger (Apr 13, 2009)

Live bait meaning smelts, shiners, alewives, shad, herring, mackerel, minnows, etc.
You could be trolling, casting, plugging, etc.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 13, 2009)

I use all sorts of live bait - depending on the situation. Right now I am using bloodworms for striper and i will soon be using whole snapper blues for fluke


Also, bluegilsl for catfish is a staple all summer

i use cut bait as well


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes, If I have the kids, fishing Wachuset Reservoir or fishing with a complete newbie and I want them to catch one for sure. I have no issue with it.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 13, 2009)

I have no problem with it. I like catching fish on lures a majority of the time, but IMO theres not a thing wrong with live bait.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 13, 2009)

i always bring some sort of live bait with me. worms or crickets for the gf to catch bluegills, and i like to have minners or crawdads. dont get me wrong i like to fish with artificials, but when they're not wanting what i have to give, something live will always catch one. besides that you cant sit back and enjoy a cold one if your casting non stop :mrgreen:


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Depends on what I am fishing for. Bass fishing - no. I fish tourneys, which are all artificial, so all my bass fishing (at least when that is the targeted species) is artificial.

Crappie - sometimes. I throw minners and jigs equally.

Stripers/hybrids - sometimes. Live shad, and in the future, live trout on downlines or planer boards. But, depending on the time of the year, Umbrella rigs, and even just spinnerbaits and jerkbaits around schools of shad being busted do me well.

Catfish - been awhile since I fished for them, but I would call that a maybe. Usually it is dead bait (was live at one point :lol: ), but I am not an artificial kinda guy for them (other than a purple worm, or black/blue jig, I don't know what artificial you would catch them on). 

Ocean - dang straight. When I get down there, mud minners and live shrimp do me well. Even for reds, I will throw live stuff, even though they are kinda like bass, in that redfishing purists will only throw artificials.


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 13, 2009)

I do alot of tournament fishing and of course you can't use it and most of the time I am practicing so I just always go with artificial. Except when with the kids. Worms it is. Lol.


----------



## Andy (Apr 13, 2009)

I would say that my fishing is almost split in half between live and artificial.


----------

